
The End of Moore’s Law: A Love Story - samratjp
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/23/the-end-of-moores-law-a-love-story/
======
samratjp
"The emotional moments turned out NOT to have correlation with processing
power, visual effects, and 3d graphics. The emotion came from who we played
with, not what machine we played on. Games help us create richer photo albums
of our lives."

That is why Xbox 360 got Live right over PS3's shiny spec sheet.

